# questions- box gutters



## chrisrunnels (May 28, 2011)

Hello, 
I am interested in finding out if the following techniques are acceptable practices in the rebuilding and installation of copper box gutters. Think I got a bad gutter contractor.

1. Should seams be overlapped with an "S" seam, crimping them together, or can they be butted up to the next piece?


2. Should you use nails and screws to attach the copper to the wood box gutters, or should they "float" and move as one solid piece?


3. Do you need an "apron" or a lip to go under the shingles?


4. Can you lift shingles to place an "apron" under them, or should you replace the shingles? 


5. Would you solder the joints, or use a Sealant product alone, like "Ruscoe" or any other kind of sealant to attach the joints without crimping or soldering?


6. Is Rosin paper required?


7. Is an ice and water membrane required?


8. Would you rebuild the slope into the box gutters before installing the copper if the slope was not correct, or the house had setteled?


9. Should you have seams that run horizontally and vertically in the copper gutters?


10. Pertaining to copper gutter installation, do you believe that there is an industry standard way to install them? 


11. If so would you provide any specific practices that would be considered industry standard practices.

Thanks a bunch, any help is appriciated
Chris


----------



## seeyou (Jul 12, 2010)

This ought to answer your questions:

http://www.copper.org/applications/architecture/arch_dhb/gutters_downspouts/gutter_linings.html


----------

